# New baby pics



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,
My friend came out to take the first of her pics of this litter.

Hope you like them.








































Izzie


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Awh, those kittens are adorable! So cute! <3


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're absolutely adorable :001_wub: Great pics :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos of your adorable kitties Izzy :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Awww, they are just so cute and adorable:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Catling77 (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww

They are cuter than cute:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments on the babies.

More pics coming in two weeks.

Izzie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

What beautiful pics, they are all stunning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww they are so cute,i want one lol.:001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute are they


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwww there brilliant photos  love them!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

coral. said:


> awwwwwww there brilliant photos  love them!


Thank you xx


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Aw they are gorgeous and your friend is very talented! Brilliant pics. I especially love the little tabby on the move!


----------

